# Election Time.....



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/09/national-property-preservation-guild-well-its-about-election-time/

I will be posting Bio's and hopefully answers to some questions from the candidates for the upcoming elections or the Board of Directors from the NPPG...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Bio's for some of the offices...*

here are some of the bio's...


http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/10/national-property-preservation-guild-election-candidate-bios/


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> here are some of the bio's...
> 
> 
> http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/10/national-property-preservation-guild-election-candidate-bios/




What a joke.I only seen one person who has any real experience that is worth while


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

all candidate Bios for all offices are now available for review...

As the respond to questions they will also be posted...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Results*

http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/17/national-property-preservation-guild-election-results/


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> http://aladayllc.com/2013/09/17/national-property-preservation-guild-election-results/




Another circus to throw crap in the wind. Not one of those people have any real experience. So now they can screw things up worse than what they are now. 

And the guy who said what his M.O.S was in the Army and then gave what Security Clearance he had? Yeah, that is someone i want to put my trust in:thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Valley said:


> Another circus to throw crap in the wind. Not one of those people have any real experience. So now they can screw things up worse than what they are now.
> 
> And the guy who said what his M.O.S was in the Army and then gave what Security Clearance he had? Yeah, that is someone i want to put my trust in:thumbup:


Just curious what your beef is? I'm one of the board members and would like you to tell me why you feel I'm unqualified and don't have any real experience.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Just curious what your beef is? I'm one of the board members and would like you to tell me why you feel I'm unqualified and don't have any real experience.



So you tell me what one you are , and i will be more than glad to tell. And if you dont like my answer to bad


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Valley said:


> So you tell me what one you are , and i will be more than glad to tell. And if you dont like my answer to bad "


Mr. Bowers, my name is Brad Van Den Bogart and I am the contractor liaison. I am also the head of the membership committee.

It is my understanding that you have applied for membership to the NPPG. If that is indeed the case, I am curious as to why you feel the way you do. If I have treated you unfairly in an way, please feel free to let me know.

I am a small business owner. I donate my time to the NPPG. I donate my time to Preservationtalk as a moderator. I believe that I can help people and have something to offer other than the typical name calling and crap that is all too familiar with this industry. With that being said, I can't fix everyone's issues or problems.

Now, please check your attitude at the door "And if you dont like my answer to bad" and lets have a civil, adult conversation. I would encourage you to review the site rules and terms of service. As a moderator and someone who is actively involved in this thread, I wish to participate but will moderate or close the thread should the need arise.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Valley said:


> So you tell me what one you are , and i will be more than glad to tell. And if you dont like my answer to bad



Why are you so bitter??? You must work for Screwguard.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

He works in the industry, that is enough to make one grumpy.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Why are you so bitter??? You must work for Screwguard.....




No , i Dont work for screwguard... Maybe you do ?


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Mr. Bowers, my name is Brad Van Den Bogart and I am the contractor liaison. I am also the head of the membership committee.
> 
> It is my understanding that you have applied for membership to the NPPG. If that is indeed the case, I am curious as to why you feel the way you do. If I have treated you unfairly in an way, please feel free to let me know.
> 
> ...



Very good, you get some scrutiny and start citing site rules.I would expect nothing less. Yes, i did want to sign on with NPPG. Then i realized they are nothing more than another scam. I have seen nothing or heard of anything they have done that is worth while. 

And honestly, i dont know you. But i dont like you. If you want to ban me,fine.You want to close this thread, Fine.That will be just one more reason to to explain why NPPG is no good for anyone. Because its either their way or the highway and NPPG cant take criticism.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Valley said:


> Very good, you get some scrutiny and start citing site rules.I would expect nothing less. Yes, i did want to sign on with NPPG. Then i realized they are nothing more than another scam. I have seen nothing or heard of anything they have done that is worth while.
> 
> And honestly, i dont know you. But i dont like you. If you want to ban me,fine.You want to close this thread, Fine.That will be just one more reason to to explain why NPPG is no good for anyone. Because its either their way or the highway and NPPG cant take criticism.


What exactly is your problem? I asked you to follow site rules as you appear, and have proven, by your last post that you have a chip on your shoulder.

You sir have proven the type of individual that you are. I have no problems with you and would like to carry on an adult level conversation based on information and facts. You didn't answer my question as to why I am unqualified to serve on the board. Your response is "I don't like you". Quite frankly, I don't care if you like me or not. I asked "Why am I unqualified" and I get "I don't like you". That is an excellent reason to say I'm unqualified.

As for the criticism comment, I take it all the time. I have a wife and 3 kids. What I don't take is useless criticism. You still haven't proven any points and as such your criticism is worthless, both about myself and the NPPG.

I know someone has tried to reach out to you. However, the phone number you applied to the NPPG with doesn't work. In addition to that, I personally provided your email so you would be allowed to participate and vote in the last election. I will ask, did you even bother? Did you take the time to nominate anyone, including yourself, if you feel you would be a better candidate? Don't bother answering as I already know the answers.

With that being said, I have no problems leaving this thread open. I will let one of the other Mods decide if it needs to be closed or if you should be banned. I believe that the more you speak to me, the bigger hole you will dig yourself. In the long run, you will only hurt yourself as others won't be so interested in chatting with you, or helping you in an any way.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> What exactly is your problem? I asked you to follow site rules as you appear, and have proven, by your last post that you have a chip on your shoulder.
> 
> You sir have proven the type of individual that you are. I have no problems with you and would like to carry on an adult level conversation based on information and facts. You didn't answer my question as to why I am unqualified to serve on the board. Your response is "I don't like you". Quite frankly, I don't care if you like me or not. I asked "Why am I unqualified" and I get "I don't like you". That is an excellent reason to say I'm unqualified.
> 
> ...



I dig no holes for my self. The phone numbers was changed because i was tired of people from NPPG calling with all their ridiculous thoughts.

I did not vote, or nominate anyone. And was a bit insulted you would take upon yourself to throw that crap in my face. And i read your Bio, was not impressive at all. And as far as criticism from your wife and family, I could care less. That only shows you have issues in your home you need to work out. As far as having one of the other mods close this thread or ban me. That was a nice thought to put out there.Just remember anything that comes out of this thread reflects directly on you and NPPG


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley,
Besides being a Moderator, BRADSconst is a respected long time member of and contributor to this forum, and as such should never have had to endure the personal attack that you have waged over the past few posts.

I publicly apologize to you Brad for not having caught this and put a stop to it sooner. 

I will now privately address some issues I have with you, Valley.



*This thread is closed.* (& I am neither a NPPG member or applicant, go figure!)


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> *This thread is closed.* (& I am neither a NPPG member or applicant, go figure!)





As it should be, and neither am I.


----------

